# Vamoots Reconditioning



## keval (Aug 6, 2010)

I just bought a Vamoots frame off Ebay. The decals are a little worn (heck, they're very worn), but otherwise the frame looks great. I see that Moots will recondition older frames; has anyone had this done to an older Vamoots and, if so, what did you think? What does the reconditioning do, other than reblast and re-decal?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## EricMoots (Mar 30, 2011)

keval said:


> I just bought a Vamoots frame off Ebay. The decals are a little worn (heck, they're very worn), but otherwise the frame looks great. I see that Moots will recondition older frames; has anyone had this done to an older Vamoots and, if so, what did you think? What does the reconditioning do, other than reblast and re-decal?
> Thanks,
> Kevin


Hello,
I had a Vamoots reconditioned a couple years ago and it came back looking like a brand new frame. They re-blast, check alignment, and put new decals on. One thing to note, they use the current style decals, which can vary slightly from the older decals, but not by much. Worth the $ for sure.

Eric


----------



## keval (Aug 6, 2010)

Eric -
Thanks for the reply. I went ahead and ordered a reconditioning; we'll see how it goes.
All the best,
Kevin


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

What do they charge for that? 

I'm reconditioning an old Litespeed. I took the decals off with acetone and have been buffing the frame with Scotch Brite pads. It was a brushed finish. not blasted. The bike looks brand new. I'm afraid to put decals on it though. If they're off by even a little bit, the bike looks horrible.


----------



## keval (Aug 6, 2010)

$410.00, which includes return shipping. In addition to blasting, and decal removal and reapplication, Moots inspects the frame for alignment and other defects, and generally renews the bike. Considering what I spent on the frame, this cost seems well worth it, I think.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Hows this thing went? do you have any photos ? reason Im asking is I have a 2011 Vamoots that I wanted to renew as well..



keval said:


> $410.00, which includes return shipping. In addition to blasting, and decal removal and reapplication, Moots inspects the frame for alignment and other defects, and generally renews the bike. Considering what I spent on the frame, this cost seems well worth it, I think.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My Litespeed turned out really well. I bought some decals for $40 and carefully put them on. The guys at the LBS asked me if I'd sent it back to Litespeed. They were surprised it was a DIY job. I kind of enjoyed doing it. After everyone went to bed each night, I'd go down in the basement and have a beer and buff the frame for a while. The bike is 3/.2.5 except for the down tube which is 6/4. The harder 6/4 took a lot more buffing than the 3/2.5. It was a good winter project. I bought a Campy Chorus group set, new custom wheels and a new fork. All I reused was the pedals, post and saddle. It was like having a brand new bike. If you have a brushed finish, some time, and like doing this kind of thing, DIY and put $400 towards new wheels. If not, $400 is a pretty decent price to have them do it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

pmf said:


> I'm afraid to put decals on it though. If they're off by even a little bit, the bike looks horrible.


Just do what all professionals do: Measure and put masking tape down as guide lines. Then just apply the decal on the edge of the tape. Easy done.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> Just do what all professionals do: Measure and put masking tape down as guide lines. Then just apply the decal on the edge of the tape. Easy done.


my conundrum was that the down tube of that bike, where the big LITESPEED decal goes is bladed and gets progressively wider as it approaches the bottom bracket. The top of the tube has a seam -- so do you apply the decal a set distance from the seam, or do you try to center it on the tube? I sis the former.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Just do what all professionals do: Measure and put masking tape down as guide lines. Then just apply the decal on the edge of the tape. Easy done.


Aging thread, but I can contribute. (Again, in the Moots subforum). I mussed (f*ed) up the decals on my Moots seatpost and got a new set. It was one decal for both sides, and you laid the whole sheet down and when you pulled it off, the non-decal area came off with the sheet. And there was a centerline scribed between the two logos. That made it real easy to center both sides, looking at the line against the front of the seatpost. You just had to determine how high or low you wanted the lettering. I eyeballed the whole thing, no rulers, no masking tape. I don't know if larger downtube logos come that way, but I would hope so.


----------

